# Modulo-Operator



## ExAByte (14. Februar 2002)

Hallo

interessehalber:
Ich sehe in zahlreichen Scripten den sog. Modulo-Operator.
Leider habe ich ihn erst einmal verwendet und verstehe (im MOment) dessen Funktionsweise nicht so ganz. Was genau macht denn dieser mysteriöse Operator eigentlich?

Danke
Greetings ExAByte


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (14. Februar 2002)

Der Modulo-Operator gibt den Rest beim Dividieren von Ganzzahlen aus. Dividiert man so z.B. 23 durch 5, gibt das 4 Rest 3. Genau diesen Rest ermittelt der Modulo-Operator. Das kann man dann anwenden, wenn man herausfinden will, ob eine Zahl durch eine andere Zahl teilbar ist. Ergibt ein Modulo 0, so ist das der Fall, andernfalls eben nicht 


_ich war schneller @Dunsti_


----------



## Dunsti (14. Februar 2002)

der Modulo-Operator % ergibt den Teilungsrest einer Division.

z.B. 

7 / 3 = 2,3333333...

in Ganzzahlen heißt das: die 3 "passt" 2 mal in die 7 und ich hab noch 1 als Rest.

deswegen ergibt

7 % 2 = 1      <--- 1 ist genau dieser Teilungsrest


hope that helpz


Dunsti


----------

